# Florida Plumbing License?



## pipemann (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello boys and girls,

I'm new to Plumbing Zone and the first thing I need to ask is I'm from Florida and looking into getting a plumbing license. Wow this state isn't right you don't need a plumbing license to go to work for somebody else but have to run the gauntlet to get your own license.
Would any of you fellow plumbers in Florida like to give me to give a run down of what this process,cost and personal responsibly would be?
I've been though the DBPR web site and have called about six times but never completely adds up. I see things like 
"Applicants must document a net worth of $10,000 and submit a financial statement documented by a CPA", $600.00 in books you have to bring to the tests, Electronic finger printing 50+ dollars.
I've had to explain twice to state licensing people what a plumbing code is. 
Is this real or am I smoking something really good?:blink:
Thanks, Bob Morris


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just went through that wild ride last year in n florida buddy. What do you wanna know first. OH, and there is no more net worth of 10k needed. They are being sued right now over that, so they did away with it. Your probably looking at that part the way I did. If I start my business, THEN, i can show a net worth eventually, of 10K. Its a bunch of BS. You need to do things in this order, and you will be okay.

1.Register for exam
2.Take exam
3.Pass Exam
4.All other requirements are then needed for license issue.

1.a. Finger printing
2.b. Work history advadvit(must be signed by a CERTIFIED plumbing contractor. NO RFs allowed.) Fax it to me, and Ill sign it.
3.c. Proof of liability insurance
4.d. Workmans comp exemp proof
5.e. Passing results of exam
6.f. Credit history, of personal and business credit,(this one gets me too, because, how can there be a credit history of a business that doesnt exist?)
7.g.Turn in Application with all fees
8.h. Sit and wait.


----------



## CEO (Apr 2, 2009)

get the application from the DBPR at myflorida.com. Fill the app out show sufficient work experience exactly as it states in the guidelines for a plumbing contractor. obtain the book list from the website, we are using the FPC2007 as of March 1st 2009. (gotta love how up to date the state is). after you pass the test send results along with fees and documents and wait, then wait, then wait some more:laughing:. the credit check if your business hasn't been around long enough will go off the CFO for the business (this could be you or someone else associated with the company). Good luck all the info can be found on the state website easier than talking to the call center.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ceo is right. The call center sucks. Those are trainees that do not know the answers. My biggest piece of advise for the exam is PRACTICE the iso drawings. They are 30% of the trade exam. Practice multi story buildings. You WILL have two drawings that are infact multi story buildings.


----------



## pipemann (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the responses RS & CEO.
So I can apply for and take the test with out getting involved in insurance finger prints and misc other stuff till I pass the test?

My book list I printed out a couple of days ago says 2004 FPC. But should be 2007?

These ISO drawings are they going to be graded for neatness not just content?

Still haven't found the content of whats in the Business & Finance part of test.

Do I have go to these tests with all 10 of of the books in the state list?

Thanks again Bob Morris


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Are you talking certified license or registered by a Block exam. Certified license qualifications include 5 years experience and 1 year as a foreman that someone signs off for you. Or some educational equivalent such as civil engineer degree etc. I think. Just finished with an employee. I think paying the money for one of those help courses can actually help.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You can no longer become a Registerd plumbing contractor in FL, you have to be certified. 

Yes, the drawings have to be neat and clean. The give you ISO paper for those.

The business and finance content is here, along with the references at the bottom of the page http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/servop/testing/documents/bus_fin_eci.pdf

Yes, take all the books with you. The majority of the business and finance questions come from the FL contractor manual, and the accounting book.

Also, your right, take the test first. Make sure you pass it before you spend the money on all that other stuff. You looking at about $50 for the finger printing, $400 in credit reports, $200 in corporation fees( or you may go LLC), $50 dollars in workmans comp exempt fees, Insurance fees.


----------



## Main Line (Jan 12, 2012)

*I need help too*

I too have been trying to get my license in Florida but keep running into a wall.
I have been doing plumbing for over thirty years and have worked for a half dozen plumbing contractors in Florida in the 80's & 90's. I was mostly service and repair, but have worked on about a dozen new homes. I currently work for the State of New Hampshire Community College system where I am the safety, security and maintenance supervisor and have been here for the past three years. I am also a state licensed septic contractor and own Monadnock Main Line "Ready Rooter" mainlinerooter.com
My children are grown now, my son graduates high school this year and I would like to move back to the Florida Keys. I would like to get my plumbing license and start a business, but I was never licensed as a journeymen plumber. Many of the contractors that I worked for at the time did not care that I did not have one and told me that I did not really need one running service, this has come back to bite me now...
I did have a local license from Monroe county issued in 1995 allowing me to run a drain cleaning business, but now they will not even issue one of those and are telling me that I have to be a master plumber to even clean drains.
I really want to move back to Islamorada, but without being able to get my plumbing license there is no way that I could afford to live there as there are no jobs that pay well in the Keys.
Is there anything you can do to help me with my dilemma? I would be willing to pay someone who is willing to help me....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Main Line said:


> I too have been trying to get my license in Florida but keep running into a wall.
> I have been doing plumbing for over thirty years and have worked for a half dozen plumbing contractors in Florida in the 80's & 90's. I was mostly service and repair, but have worked on about a dozen new homes. I currently work for the State of New Hampshire Community College system where I am the safety, security and maintenance supervisor and have been here for the past three years. I am also a state licensed septic contractor and own Monadnock Main Line "Ready Rooter" mainlinerooter.com
> My children are grown now, my son graduates high school this year and I would like to move back to the Florida Keys. I would like to get my plumbing license and start a business, but I was never licensed as a journeymen plumber. Many of the contractors that I worked for at the time did not care that I did not have one and told me that I did not really need one running service, this has come back to bite me now...
> I did have a local license from Monroe county issued in 1995 allowing me to run a drain cleaning business, but now they will not even issue one of those and are telling me that I have to be a master plumber to even clean drains.
> ...


 




What do you want to do? Clean drains only or do plumbing as well?

A friend of mine who is a journeyman plumber (without the journeyman card or license) got an occupational license (now called a business tax receipt) to be a drain cleaner. He can't touch plumbing or even remove a p-trap. I don't know about Monroe county, but in my county you can get a license to clean drains. 

The state master's license has alot of red tape associated with it, but it's worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

What happens if you have crappy credit personally ? Will they deny you for such a reason ? How do they rate you ? Sounds like a joke .


----------



## GPSPlumbing (Jun 16, 2011)

When did they do away with registered plumbers? My dad recently got his and I was planning on working under him and having him sign off on me. From what I'm reading, this isnt possible?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Does Florida reciprocate with KY or OH? 


I was thinking about (in the future) getting a masters license in florida and arizona, depending on which place has less immigration issues. 

I'm not going to be putting a jackhammer in my hands when I'm in my 50's either. All slab leaks go to someone else.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> What happens if you have crappy credit personally ? Will they deny you for such a reason ? How do they rate you ? Sounds like a joke .


 





With less than good credit, the state asks you to post a bond. They check applicants out real well.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok , makes sense , how much of a bond could they ask for ? Here in NYC , plumbers who do water mains and sewers must have one and it is determin by the amountof permits you will pull in a year.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know the amount of a license bond, I didn't need one. A friend of mine did time in federal prison for trafficking in narcotics and the state gave him a license. He's a good guy, clean, God-fearing. All that stuff is behind him. He told me that in his class a man asked the instructor what about a rape conviction. Everyone turned around and looked at the guy asking the question. The teacher, I'm told, said to the guy that the state might not grant a sexual offender a license too easily. But my bud got his (plumbing). So even with a felony conviction, it is still possible to get a contractor's license. In those cases the applicant has to personally appear before the const. industry licensing board. And they'll decide on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GPSPlumbing said:


> When did they do away with registered plumbers? My dad recently got his and I was planning on working under him and having him sign off on me. From what I'm reading, this isnt possible?


 




I'm not sure about the state having done away with county master's licenses. Maybe they did, I don't know. I met a plumber in the local supply house who has his county master's license. He was asking me to pull a permit for him in another county. That's why I never bothered with the county license, I went for the state-wide one.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Does Florida reciprocate with KY or OH?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about (in the future) getting a masters license in florida and arizona, depending on which place has less immigration issues.
> ...


Florida doesn't reciprocate with anyone. You can have a registered professional engineer in your state sign the application I believe, but you'll still have to go through the whole process.

Word of advice to anyone wanting to take the Florida test. Get the home study course from Palm Construction School. I passed with a 90%+ on both plumbing & business on my first try, just studied & did the home study course. Well worth the $$!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

hroark2112 said:


> Florida doesn't reciprocate with anyone. You can have a registered professional engineer in your state sign the application I believe, but you'll still have to go through the whole process.
> 
> Word of advice to anyone wanting to take the Florida test. Get the home study course from Palm Construction School. I passed with a 90%+ on both plumbing & business on my first try, just studied & did the home study course. Well worth the $$!




Ditto^


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

That's what I'm being told for KY, doesn't reciprocate. 

I don't mind testing out, going through it. I'm moving to warmer climate someday and I don't know which direction it'll be. 

Arizona sounds great...I just don't know if I'll ever make it out west.

I wouldn't mind being a snowbird back n' forth to ky. 

In that case, I'd buy a plumbing co. down in florida... run it from ky 6 months a year.

It can be done that way via internet now with cameras, gps, phone routers.


----------



## Main Line (Jan 12, 2012)

*Florida License*

I am in need of someone to verify my years of work in order to take the State test. I have everything else in place. The two companies that I worked for the longest have went out of business and the owners have past away....I am a good plumber with years of experience in service and repair looking to get my license so that i cam move back to the Upper Keys and start my business, or even work for someone. I use to have an occupational license that was issued to me by Monroe county to do drain cleaning but now they say that I have to be a master plumber to even do that which I find ridiculous....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Main Line said:


> The two companies that I worked for the longest have went out of business and the owners have past away.


 





Get payroll records to verify work experience. If the owners are deceased and the companies have gone out of business, then W-2 wage statements, tax returns, Social Security Administration records will verify that you worked for the companies that you state.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Does Florida reciprocate with KY or OH?
> 
> 
> I was thinking about (in the future) getting a masters license in florida and arizona, depending on which place has less immigration issues.
> ...


 
No Florida would not honor my Ohio master states license. Had a difficult time having my masters from Ohio accepted to take the journeymans test in Florida.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

hroark2112 said:


> Word of advice to anyone wanting to take the Florida test. Get the home study course from Palm Construction School. I passed with a 90%+ on both plumbing & business on my first try, just studied & did the home study course. Well worth the $$!


 





Definitely. Anyone who wants to take the Florida exam should get a good home study course.


----------



## Main Line (Jan 12, 2012)

*Work History*

I am looking for a Master Plumber who would be willing to sign my affidavit. The two companies where I had my hours have since closed and the owners have passed. The reason I cannot get W-2's is that they hired me as a sub contractor running their service at 40%-50% commission....

It was great at the time, but now I can't prove my work history.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You being a sub = unlicensed uninsured contractor.

Right?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Main Line said:


> I am looking for a Master Plumber who would be willing to sign my affidavit.


 





Florida requires (4) years of verifiable work experience in addition to all the other requirements. They count months, so in reality it's a minimum of (48) months. By signing off on your work verification sheet, the master(s) is/are attesting to the state that you indeed have the experience. If a master plumber signs for you and you did not in fact work for him, and the state finds out about it, they can refuse you issuance of your license and revoke the license of the master who fraudulently signed off for you. 

I would never jeopardize my license in any way. I worked hard to get it and I don't even want to give the appearance of impropriety. 

You will have to work for a licensed plumbing contractor for the minimum of (4) years and then take the exams. Even if you were to work for Roto-R, it would count towards your time. 

I have heard that out-of-state master plumbers could sign for the time; it doesn't have to be Florida master plumbers. But you had better verify that with the state.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think any Master Plumber would sign for you unless you really worked for him . If you worked for these guys and they paid you on the books with a 1099 and it was made out to your name and not a DBA and you you paid your taxes for those years , you can request a S.S print out of earnings for those years and it must state the employer by name on the print out and that would be your proof . But most subs didn't relize what and how they would need to get your license down the road. I've know many who have traveled down that road and came to a dead end . Good luck.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Main Line said:


> *I am looking for a Master Plumber who would be willing to sign my affidavit.* The two companies where I had my hours have since closed and the owners have passed. The reason I cannot get W-2's is that they hired me as a sub contractor running their service at 40%-50% commission....
> 
> It was great at the time, but now I can't prove my work history.


 
That's just not right!!!! you should be kicked for even asking that!!!!

I had to earn my hours the right way, It sounds like your cheating...Not right.:furious::furious::furious:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I just went through that wild ride last year in n florida buddy. What do you wanna know first. OH, and there is no more net worth of 10k needed. They are being sued right now over that, so they did away with it. Your probably looking at that part the way I did. If I start my business, THEN, i can show a net worth eventually, of 10K. Its a bunch of BS. You need to do things in this order, and you will be okay.
> 
> 1.Register for exam
> 2.Take exam
> ...


I know I'm new here and all but this thread is a tad bit off to me.:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds just plain wrong.
If your genuine then I feel for ya but no one in there right mind will do it.
Hell while I sign your shiot for you would you like to use my van and tools to earn a crust..
Come on guys, I thought this would have been torn to bits by now.
Guess everyone is busy with the union and non-union thread.... Lol..
Here is a thought...
Try to join the union ...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I won't even get involved in this thread :no:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Main Line said:


> The reason I cannot get W-2's is that they hired me as a sub contractor


 








Did you get 1099's?


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well listen , I guess he was reaching , that's what happens when subs try to get their masters ! I would hope he just didn't relize what he ask for .. Because it is a no no to ask that .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Well listen , I guess he was reaching , that's what happens when subs try to get their masters ! I would hope he just didn't relize what he ask for .. Because it is a no no to ask that .


 





I must be missing something, what is your definition of 'sub'? 

When I work directly for a customer, I'm a contractor,
but when I work under a GC, then I'm a sub-contractor.
and if I hire someone to dig my ditch (when I'm a sub), he's a sub-sub-contractor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> You being a sub = unlicensed uninsured contractor.
> 
> Right?


 





Maybe this is the definition of a 'sub'.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Them damn subs 











sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a big difference between being a subcontractor and being an employee paid on a 1099.

A subcontractor is licensed and insured, and is charging (or should be charging!) a price that includes profit, you're acting as a business entity.

An employee being paid on a 1099 is just that, an employee. Most states do not permit anyone to perform plumbing work as a 1099 employee. If someone is an employee, the employer must pay taxes on them, contribute to SS and unemployment and pay work. comp. Lots of employers try to get away with paying guys on a 1099, but it's not legal in our trade if you're not a bona fide subcontractor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Them damn subs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Like many subs, yours appears to be full of bologna (baloney)....:laughing:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

A Sub is someone who does NOT work as a direct employee of the license plumbing company and is not working directly under the supervision of a Master Plumber . In so many words your Master Plumber most of payed taxes on you under his company .
Now he probably worked on commission and not a hourly wage . I am assuming because most Sub- contractors wouldn't work by the Hr.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> A Sub is someone who does work as a direct employee of the license plumbing company and is not working directly under the supervision of a Master Plumber QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ment to say does " Not "work ! Just fixed it 
Watching the game and typing !! Yes it is illegal in NYC .


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> Ment to say does " Not "work ! Just fixed it
> Watching the game and typing !! Yes it is illegal in NYC .[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Let's go Giants !!!!!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Did this thread get shorter? lol It appears we have been edited.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

poof....:whistling2:


----------



## workhard247 (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone taken a prep course? If so what are your thoughts and experience? Which class did you take and what was the total cost ? I like the idea of getting my books and prep material from one place for one price. I appreciate anyones honest opinions on these prep classes.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah the offender is now a "Registered Member" as well... :thumbup:


----------



## Drain King (Jan 16, 2012)

Waste of money


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

workhard247 said:


> Has anyone taken a prep course? If so what are your thoughts and experience? Which class did you take and what was the total cost ? I like the idea of getting my books and prep material from one place for one price. I appreciate anyones honest opinions on these prep classes.


 






Please post us an intro in the introduction section; tell us years in the trade, licenses held, favorite aspect, etc.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

*Master Plumbing License*

Yeah i just passed my florida exam in september of 2013. between the plumbing exam and the business finance exam your looking at a grueling 16 and a half hour test not fun. My advice to anyone whom is interested in taking the test is take a class first it is totally worth it. I used cam tech and i passed both tests the first time. Basically they teach you to take the exam by knowing your books and knowing how to find the answer to any technical questions that may arise. Believe me you do not want to have to retake either of them.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

*master plumbing transfer*

Yeah i just passed my florida exam in september of 2013. between the plumbing exam and the business finance exam your looking at a grueling 16 and a half hour test not fun. My advice to anyone whom is interested in taking the test is take a class first it is totally worth it. I used cam tech and i passed both tests the first time. Basically they teach you to take the exam by knowing your books and knowing how to find the answer to any technical questions that may arise. Believe me you do not want to have to retake either of them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah i just passed my florida exam in september of 2013. between the plumbing exam and the business finance exam your looking at a grueling 16 and a half hour test not fun. My advice to anyone whom is interested in taking the test is take a class first it is totally worth it. I used cam tech and i passed both tests the first time. Basically they teach you to take the exam by knowing your books and knowing how to find the answer to any technical questions that may arise. Believe me you do not want to have to retake either of them.












Congratulations. 
Agreed. The FL exam is not one that somebody wants to take more than once if it can be helped.

Were you able to sleep the night before the exam? I laid awake until like 2 am or 3 am.


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

How long does it take to get the results?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Plumber71 said:


> How long does it take to get the results?


The biz exam they tell you right away and the trade (plumbing) exam took me between 45 minutes to an hour to have the results.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah business exam I used my entire time allotted and had my results within minutes the plumbing I finished an hour early and had my results in 29 min you see they do isos and the first questions in the morning then spend the second half of the day grading the isos by hand I was well rested for both


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah business exam I used my entire time allotted and had my results within minutes the plumbing I finished an hour early and had my results in 29 min you see they do isos and the first questions in the morning then spend the second half of the day grading the isos by hand I was well rested for both












I remember the trade knowledge exam morning session; in addition to the isometric drawings the exam was loaded with medical gas questions. I think the state loads the morning session with med gas questions along with the isometric drawings to sink alot of people. 

When I turned in my paper at lunch, there was a guy next to me that told me he didn't finish all the questions. I needed every minute of the morning session's time.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Same here Tommy, you are probably right about the morning session (in my opinion the morning was the tougher one).


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

I was 100 percent prepared for the isometrics I was a graphic designer in college so the whole drawing thing was easy for me


----------

